
Japanese Company Charges Its Staff $100 an Hour to Use Conference Rooms - theslurmmustflo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-20/charging-employees-for-conference-rooms-helps-disco-boost-profit
======
ckluis
Don't judge this article without reading ti. Fascinating system of game &
market mechanics in an organization. It would work well for many people. One
interesting thing is that they put in a penalty system for too much overtime
to even try and use it to benefit employees.

